# Not sure if I want to walk for the graduation ceremony



## iheartkpop (Jun 14, 2012)

So I graduated with an Associate's Degree since the fall semester of 2015 and I'm deciding whether I want to walk for the graduation ceremony that is coming up in May. I don't have any friends who will be there to support me, only my family members that can make it that day. However, I'm not quite sure if I want to spend money on cap and gown. I'd rather save that up for when I receive my Bachelor's Degree and other important things because I'm currently unemployed. I don't know really.


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

Graduation ceremonies aren't that big of a deal, but it might be for your family. If you think your family would love to come to the ceremony, you should go. My high school teacher said that he didn't remember his high school or college graduations, but he remembered every moment of his daughters' graduations.

But I agree that graduations are expensive with all the dumb things that you have to purchase.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I would do it especially if you have family that want to see you. Its special even though its just an associates. Are gaps n gowns expensive? I can't remember, maybe it came with my tuition? :stu


----------



## chatsnaps (Jan 21, 2016)

I remember that I didn't want to go to my highschool graduation. What was the point? I would just get my diploma mailed to me anyways. My mom made me go saying that I would regret it if I didn't. I was nervous and panicky and it was awkward but looking back, it was such a good memory and it was also fun. Of course people are nervous, I can guarantee you that I wasn't the only one there who was nervous. I think that you should go, you may regret it if you don't. Afterall, you only graduate so many times. I would attend both graduations if I was you because hey, they make memories. 
How much do you have to pay for the gap and gown?
I thought it was included!


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

For me walking would give me an anxiety attack, but I have generalized anxiety disorder. If your anxiety is purely social this may not be true for you. You would know best. I can't decide for you.


----------



## JustALonelyHeart (Nov 20, 2015)

Question is, do you want your family members to be there for your graduation ceremony or not?Does it matter to you how they feel about it, if they would want you to go or not, and if they'd be happy to see you at your ceremony or not?No matter what the rest of the world thinks, it all comes down to how you feel and to what you want.No one can force you to go if you don't feel it right.
Financially it might be a good idea not to go and that way to save up for another occasion.
Good luck no matter what you decide and congrats on your graduation.


----------

